
Valiantly fighting procrastination (3 tips for indie game developers) [slides] - isoos
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1tnYF4jjzn86GqxbB43yTqXp_qWvCHuVjwRxhfRKX4Vc/pub?start=false&loop=false&delayms=3000&slide=id.p
======
rijoja
Good advice!

